# Browning maxxus owners?



## Arrow3 (Jul 24, 2012)

Will your gun cycle 2 3/4 dove loads?

I want to eventually get a maxxus or a SBE II but I don't want either one if they won't cycle dove loads. Ive got a browning gold now but it won't kick out the 2 3/4 shells.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 24, 2012)

why don't you just take your gold to Curtis and let him fix it?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 24, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> why don't you just take your gold to Curtis and let him fix it?



I didn't ask about getting mine fixed. I asked about the maxxus. Ive asked several owners of 3 1/2 golds and they all say their guns are the same as mine. Ill probably wind up keeping mine through this season but eventually I would like to get a little nicer gun.


----------



## ngaduck (Jul 24, 2012)

Just get the Benelli.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jul 24, 2012)

I love my Maxus, although i am having to send it to Browning.. I keep either putting it off or forgetting about it, somehow a spring broke or came out in the trigger assembly and the hammer wont come all the way up. I was shooting it one day and a couple weeks later i was going too and i found out that happened.

The gun wasnt dissasembled between these 2 times so i know i didnt lose something.. Other than that it is a great shotgun, i aint ever shot dove loads out of it but it cycles target loads pretty well as long as you dont get cheap ones it dont like.

CJ


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 24, 2012)

why don't you borrow your dads 1100 for dove and use your gold for ducks, until scrammages wife gets pregnant and she makes him sell his benelli.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 24, 2012)

Benelli is staying pal...Besides Arra can't afford a Benelli.


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the Maxus! I have had them all and will never put this gun down. It will cycle any shell you put in it. I shoot the cheapest low charge shells I can find during the first dove season on those young birds. It has never so much as "caughed" wrong on anything i've put in it. Great recoil too.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 24, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> Benelli is staying pal...Besides Arra can't afford a Benelli.



You don't know what I can afford pal. You just make sure that benelli of yours does more then collect dust this year...


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a sx3 and know a few guys who have the maxus,they all have wonderful comments about there maxus and how it cycles 2.75 in dove field and 3.5 in duck blind..


----------



## fredw (Jul 25, 2012)

Brandon, I hunted with a Maxus this past year.  It cycled everything from 2 3/4 inch dove loads to 3.5 inch loads of 00 buck without a problem.  

On the other hand, I can say the same about my Browing Gold too.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 25, 2012)

get you  a 11-87. Mine shots everything and I have not change the orings or anything and I shot skeet with 1 1/8 loads with out a malfuction and it will shot those 3.5 inch . I just dont need to shotem


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Gonna look at the Beretta A 400 too.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 29, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Gonna look at the Beretta A 400 too.



That's a pretty neat gun.  That would be the only other auto loader shotgun I'd own other than a Benelli.


----------



## jsav (Jul 29, 2012)

I shot the versa max today and it cycled everything I put in it, but I also saw the a400 do the same thing today. They both had over 100 rounds put through them.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 30, 2012)

My maxus has cycled them all well, until the cylinder bent and I had to send in for warranty work.  It came back fast from the Browning warranty shop in Jacksonville, but I haven't had time to test.


----------



## THE RETURN (Jul 30, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> I have a sx3 and know a few guys who have the maxus,they all have wonderful comments about there maxus and how it cycles 2.75 in dove field and 3.5 in duck blind..[/QUOTE


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 30, 2012)

*You would not try the new A5*



01Foreman400 said:


> That's a pretty neat gun.  That would be the only other auto loader shotgun I'd own other than a Benelli.


 I think they might have aproven record and with the new improvements. Who knows


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 30, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I think they might have aproven record and with the new improvements. Who knows



Browning is my prefered O/U.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 30, 2012)

BROWNING RULES...!!!!!


----------



## THE RETURN (Jul 30, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> BROWNING RULES...!!!!!


HOW DO YOU KNOW...LOL   you have a SX3..I HAVE THE "MAXUS"


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 31, 2012)

THE RETURN said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW...LOL   you have a SX3..I HAVE THE "MAXUS"


----------



## THE RETURN (Jul 31, 2012)

01Foreman400 said:


>



IT'S THE THE BAMA WATER I GUESS..LOL  SORRY SMOKE


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you ever decide on a gun Brandon?  I just picked up another SBE 2 on Tuesday.  It cycles dove loads no problem.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Aug 6, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Will your gun cycle 2 3/4 dove loads?
> 
> I want to eventually get a maxxus or a SBE II but I don't want either one if they won't cycle dove loads. Ive got a browning gold now but it won't kick out the 2 3/4 shells.



My gold will cycle super speeds all day long. I guess I am lucky. A sure cycle may help?


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 6, 2012)

01Foreman400 said:


> Did you ever decide on a gun Brandon?  I just picked up another SBE 2 on Tuesday.  It cycles dove loads no problem.



Gonna go with the Beretta A400


----------



## HuntinJakes (Aug 7, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Gonna go with the Beretta A400



Want to sell the BGH?


----------



## jsav (Aug 7, 2012)

That's a very nice gun, but it has a hefty price tag. My buddy just got one and he likes it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 7, 2012)

HuntinJakes said:


> Want to sell the BGH?



Yes I am...It has a mossy oak duck blind kit on it....I'm gonna put it for sale as soon as I get the Beretta but not before in case I don't have it by opening weekend of goose season....Here it is.


----------

